# Sailboat in Julio



## mr_f (Oct 29, 2011)

> The U.S. Coast guard reports today a 42 foot sailboat has been caught in the midst of Hurricane Julio and is taking on water 414 miles NE of Oahu.


Sailboat in Dire Situation Off Hawaii, Matson Containership Diverts to Assist - gCaptain Maritime & Offshore News


----------



## fryewe (Dec 4, 2004)

News item says S/V Walkbout is disabled and taking on water...the photo shows the boat's rig apparently intact (mast standing) and both jib and main fully furled. Here's to luck and effort saving their day...the position report is 25 miles from Julio storm center last night at 1100PM HST...which is in the danger quadrant of the storm.

Report says a hatch has blown away and the water is entering faster than the bilge can be pumped. Winds about 90-115...probably impossible to nail or screw anything over the hatch in that wind.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

*Sailors rescued in Julio*

*Ship rescues Stockton sailors stranded off Hawaii coast*

HONOLULU -A container ship crew has rescued three people from the Stockton area who were on a sailboat that was stranded in waters roiled by Hurricane Julio off the Hawaii Coast.

Coast Guard Chief Warrant Officer Gene Maestas says the sailors were pulled aboard the container ship at about 8 a.m. Monday. He says all three are safe and in good condition.

A family member told KCRA 3 on Monday that the captain of the boat, Ben Neely, 61, his son Lee Neely, 23, and a family friend had set sail on the 42-foot Walkabout from Long Beach and were headed to Thailand.

All three on the boat are from the Stockton area, the family member said.

Maestas says the passengers sent a message for help Sunday morning after the boat became disabled and took on water.

The Matson Inc. container ship Manukai reached them Sunday night but had to wait for conditions for improve before evacuating the stranded sailors.

Operations Specialist Andrew Lincoln said crews had to wait until dawn to start the evacuation because performing the rescue before first light, in the midst of rough weather, would be too dangerous.

"The seas were really bad, and it's kind of windy so they didn't want to do it in the dark," he said.

Lincoln, who was helping coordinate the rescue, said the stranded sailors would climb aboard a life raft lowered to them, then float over to the container ship.

Lincoln said Julio has passed through the area, but it left behind gusting winds and sea swells.

Maestas said the Coast Guard in Honolulu was waiting to hear details about how Monday's rescue was executed. He said he expects the ship to continue to Honolulu with the sailors.

The Manukai was on its way to deliver goods to Honolulu and had embarked on the journey before Tropical Storm Iselle and Hurricane Julio became threats, said Matson spokesman Jeff Hull. It was diverted a bit because of Julio.

From: Ship rescues Stockton sailors stranded off Hawaii coast | News - KCRA Home (waaaay too many pop up ads).


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

CG Video of the boat

Ship rescues 3 sailors stranded off Hawaii coast - Hawaii News Now - KGMB and KHNL


----------

